# 2011 CRUZE Windshield noise



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

It can be loud from time to time, especially if there's a crosswind. Doesn't bother me though. Most of the time it's fairly quiet.


----------



## TX CRUZER (Apr 6, 2011)

Your lucky you can't hear it. Got my car back today from dealership. Hopefully it is fixed and hopefully I won't ever hear that "chinese water torture" again!


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Quiet here


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

_"...All Quiet on the (south) Western Front_..."--here in AZ


----------



## cooper06 (Jan 7, 2011)

Would you describe the noise as a rattle or more of a whine? Driving home today at about 120km/h with a 40km/k crosswind I noticed a rattle from the drivers side front area. Not sure if it was the windshield or not. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

no noise from windshield, just little bit from drivers door but it doesnt bother me


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

My windshield also makes a whiny noise when hitting ~50 mph and on the driver door as well, i am how ever going to wait for my first oil change to report it, since i can't afford to lose any hours at work at the moment.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

iKermit said:


> My windshield also makes a whiny noise when hitting ~50 mph and on the driver door as well, i am how ever going to wait for my first oil change to report it, since i can't afford to lose any hours at work at the moment.


Went today for an Oil change and mentioned it to them, they fixed the "rushing" air noise from the door. But the windshield still makes the noise, coming from the passenger side. Don't really want to go back just for one little noise, but it sure is annoying... Im going to take a look this weekend when i install my CAI.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Mine seems quiet... Good to know just in case.


----------

